# Alternativen zu Photoshop



## Gast170816 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich schaue mich - mal wieder - nach Photoshopalternativen um. Kostenlos oder auch günstig zu kaufen.

Alle sagen immer GIMP, aber irgendwie liegt mir das Programm nicht. Oder ist es wirklich so gut und ich hab einfach nicht ausreichend Geduld zum einarbeiten gehabt?

Kennt ihr noch andere Alternativen? Oder vielleicht auch zwei...wo das eine vielleicht speziell für Fotoretusche (stempeln, Filter) ist, das andere aber auch für mehr gestalten/malen (Ebeneneffekte, Texturen, Verläufe).

Nun hab ich mal wieder gesucht und folgende gefunden, hat jemand damit Erfahrung?:
http://www.pixelmator.com/
http://www.corel.com/corel/product/...&storeKey=de#versionTabview=tab1&tabview=tab0
http://www.pl32.de/pages/down.php
http://www.serif.com/photoplus/

Wie gesagt, es darf auch durchaus mal 100 EUR kosten, wenn's gut ist.


----------



## reinerpro (31. Oktober 2012)

Probier es mal mit Paint.NET oder Photoscape. Ansonsten such doch einfach mal nach Erfahrungsberichten 

VG
Reiner Prohaska


----------



## palasmic (7. November 2012)

Wenn Du 100,- Euro ausgeben magst, dann versuch es doch mit photoshop elements..


----------



## Gast170816 (9. November 2012)

Ok, danke für die Tipps... bei "Elements"...ich dachte, da gehn eventuell nciht die ganzen Ebeneneffekte und Filter, oder?! (Zumindest Ordner gehen nicht, was aber auch nicht so schlimm wär).

Ich hab mir nun mal Testversionen von versch. möglichen Programmen geladen und will mir mal die Zeit nehmen, die ein bisschen zu testen.


----------



## Gast170816 (12. November 2012)

Also hab mal (kurz) getestet:

Photoshop Elements - An sich cool, weil's ganz viele der aus PS bekannten Effekte, Stile, Filter hat...aber naja, dooferweise kann man da gar nix einstellen. Wenn ich "Abgeflachte Kanten" oder sowas mache, da kann ich halt nur einen Button klicken und muss nehmen was kommt.

Corel Painter - Hab ich nur kurz getestet, könnte aber für welche, die mehr malen und auch so Sachen wie Papiersorten brauchen was sein. Ebeneneffekte/-stile, so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, hab ich aber auf die Schnelle nicht gesehen.

Corel Paintshop - Schon mehr wie Photoshop...und war Corel nicht auch mal so richtig groß dabei in der Grafikdesignszene?! Also VIELLEICHT ist das ne gute Alternative zu PS, allerdings Ebeneneffekte und -stile, wie ich mir das so vorstelle, gab's nicht...bzw. wahrscheinlich in einer anderen Form/über andere Arbeitswege. Aber eben sowas wie Reliefkanten, Verläufe blabla, das ging auf den ersten Blick nicht so zügig zu machen, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab.

Paint.NET - Irgendwie auch cool, aber dann auch nicht GANZ mit all dem, was ich mir als PS-Ersatz vorstelle (dabei nehme ich bei PS nicht mal die ganz abgefahrenen Profifunktionen).

Corel Paintshop und Paint.NET waren wohl hier die Besten. In meinem Fall nicht GANZ das was ich suche, aber für Andere vielleicht.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. November 2012)

Komisch, dass es bisher nicht erwähnt wurde, aber aus der Photoshop-Familie gibt es noch ein weiteres, überaus tolles Programm ... Adobe Photoshop Lightroom

Solltest du mal näher anschauen, speziell natürlich unter dem Gesichtspunkt Fotobearbeitung.

Zu der Frage bzgl. grafischer Funktionen und Ebenen, Texturen usw. kann ich dir leider keine Software empfehlen, da ich selbst viel zu lange mit Photoshop lebe und zugegebenermaßen seit vielen Jahren überhaupt nicht mehr aus dem Laufenden bin, was andere Programe mittlerweile können oder auch nicht können.

Gruß
Martin


----------

